# Breezes ans Lunas litters at 8 days



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You can see the red bi colour is tiny compared to other but very good looking


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

LOVE the last picture :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Remember gypsy last years singleton kitten out of betty boop?She's 9 months now.

From this to this...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> LOVE the last picture :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Its cute isn't it.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww I love the little red one! Is he/she your keeper?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww I love the little red one! Is he/she your keeper?


No but he is lovely isn't he,he will get a special home as he had to had lots of TLC to get him to make it,a few days of syringe feeding.Hes good now a bit behind with opening his eyes but they are just starting to open now.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Its cute isn't it.


It certainly is !!!  all those creamy bodies and just one ginger ninja  I love gingers !! :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> It certainly is !!!  all those creamy bodies and just one ginger ninja  I love gingers !! :001_wub:


I thought you loved blacks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: oh my goodness how cute are they,:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought you loved blacks


 I think I just love all colours :lol:

Black is defintely my fave though  but a ginger ninja is also on my must have list  imagine a ginger variant !!!  is such a thing possible ? :001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwww the ninja is soooo tiny.... Yes A very very special home for him


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You can see the red bi colour is tiny compared to other but very good looking
> 
> View attachment 115890
> 
> ...


I love kitten number six. Left to right at the back ... I wonder if its a fluff bum


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> I think I just love all colours :lol:
> 
> Black is defintely my fave though  but a ginger ninja is also on my must have list  imagine a ginger variant !!!  is such a thing possible ? :001_wub:


Of course 


Cosmills said:


> I love kitten number six. Left to right at the back ... I wonder if its a fluff bum


let me go have a look which you mean


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I love kitten number six. Left to right at the back ... I wonder if its a fluff bum


I see which you mean,im not sure too early to tell yet,iv not noticed any different atm though.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: oh my goodness how cute are they,:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


thanx cm.I reckon there is lots of bi points in this litter.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do their parents carry the long hair then, i cant remember if you said they do.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I see which you mean,im not sure too early to tell yet,iv not noticed any different atm though.


Time will tell .... Gypsy looking super ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Time will tell .... Gypsy looking super ...


do you think so?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> do their parents carry the long hair then, i cant remember if you said they do.


Billy does I don't know if breeze does 

The sealpoint variant is being shown next month.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> do you think so?


Yes I do, she is looking well, she eye colour is better than before

So much like Rosie ...


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a gorgeous litter right there!

So many sweet little babies! I can just imagine what it's going to be like when they get a little bit older.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes I do, she is looking well, she eye colour is better than before
> 
> So much like Rosie ...


Shes got some chop on her now.

Same colours blue tortie tabby cp.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Shiny said:


> That's a gorgeous litter right there!
> 
> So many sweet little babies! I can just imagine what it's going to be like when they get a little bit older.


LOL probably something similar to right now with the older litter I cant control them  my leather sofa is ragged


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> LOL probably something similar to right now with the older litter I cant control them  my leather sofa is raged


And there's so many babies in this litter too! I wish you some very good luck


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i always look forward to seeing your threads. you have such gorgeous cats and kittens - i fall in love with everyone of them:001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous little bundles of fluff :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous little bundles of fluff :001_wub::001_wub:


thanx lyn,if the markings are right we could be be having 2 keepers this time..been dropping a few hints to OH :aureola:


cats galore said:


> i always look forward to seeing your threads. you have such gorgeous cats and kittens - i fall in love with everyone of them:001_wub:


Aww thanx and your replys always so kind.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely looking litter Sara , You say you may have two keepers  Male/Female ? , so lovely please tell exactly ......... How do you err ...... work on the O/H ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Lovely looking litter Sara , You say you may have two keepers  Male/Female ? , so lovely please tell exactly ......... How do you err ...... work on the O/H ?


I would like to keep 1 boy 1 girl 

Id like a show quality cp and white boy,hopefully to keep as a friend for billy as I feel he's pining for his old friend George at his previous breeders home,they were kept together as kittens and grew up together both entire no fighting at all so I feel he needs a friend to make him happy,soo hoping introductions go to plan ..if I get a show quality boy.

Then I do have my eye on the big female kitten,but we will see,no will power lol.

Well as for working on the OH I had to wait till he had made me in a mood  and while he was trying to cheer me up I sort of slipped it in how lonely billy is.:aureola:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful little babies, love the red one, and I love Gypsy too, she is a stunner


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Absolutely beautiful little babies, love the red one, and I love Gypsy too, she is a stunner


She really isn't photogenic but doesn't look bad there she sooo naughty ill show you,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

looks a lot like breeze but not related,gypsy is a tortie tabby breeze is just tabby,but gypsy doesy have much tortie in her face so looks a lot like breeze.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmill iv just realised what saff sounds like..shes just flew past me and OH making her ferret noise,do you know what ferret sound like while they run around playing,,she sound just like one,wonder if shes part pole cat


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Cosmill iv just realised what saff sounds like..shes just flew past me and OH making her ferret noise,do you know what ferret sound like while they run around playing,,she sound just like one,wonder if shes part pole cat


Pmsl ..... I do I had ferrets as a kid ...OH just said whopppeeeee another mentalist


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Pmsl ..... I do I had ferrets as a kid ...OH just said whopppeeeee another mentalist


lol soo glad you knew what ferrets sound like,,aww im going to miss her


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol soo glad you knew what ferrets sound like,,aww im going to miss her


Lol... She can come back for holidays lol ... Infact you can have them all lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> She really isn't photogenic but doesn't look bad there she sooo naughty ill show you,
> 
> View attachment 115925
> 
> ...


Awww bless her, I would love this little lady.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Awww bless her, I would love this little lady.


There is no lady in that one lol shes as rough as they come ...singleton you see she had no litter mate to kick her ass so shes extra tame and bites really hard lol.

Was sooo funny other day my 4 year old was running through our house and gypsy was chasing her and leaping right into the air and jumping right onto little girls back then would bolt away she kept doing it every time little lass run past was really comical,little one thought it was so funny so kept running past her all the more


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> There is no lady in that one lol shes as rough as they come ...singleton you see she had no litter mate to kick her ass so shes extra tame and bites really hard lol.
> 
> Was sooo funny other day my 4 year old was running through our house and gypsy was chasing her and leaping right into the air and jumping right onto little girls back then would bolt away she kept doing it every time little lass run past was really comical,little one thought it was so funny so kept running past her all the more


These kittens are the cutest little loveboats....but the little red boy...oh my! I want, I want!!

These reply made me laugh...Marcel does this with Hazel, my youngest who is almost 3, he was only one of two and I think he see's Hazel as his playmate, they play and sleep together a lot! Its very sweet! Here they are a few weeks back....


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hb-mini said:


> These kittens are the cutest little loveboats....but the little red boy...oh my! I want, I want!!
> 
> These reply made me laugh...Marcel does this with Hazel, my youngest who is almost 3, he was only one of two and I think he see's Hazel as his playmate, they play and sleep together a lot! Its very sweet! Here they are a few weeks back....


That is such a beautiful pic , what little angels they look whilst sleeping , and i speak of Hazel lol ....


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

tincan said:


> That is such a beautiful pic , what little angels they look whilst sleeping , and i speak of Hazel lol ....


:lol:.... believe me, Hazel is only an angel whilst sleeping!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hb-mini said:


> :lol:.... believe me, Hazel is only an angel whilst sleeping!


It just took my breath away tbh .... I miss my 2 Grandaughters , and looking down on Hazel brought a tear to my eye ..... Still they will be here in Aug , treasure her , they grow all too quickly ...... Oh god i'm feeling all soppy


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> It just took my breath away tbh .... I miss my 2 Grandaughters , and looking down on Hazel brought a tear to my eye ..... Still they will be here in Aug , treasure her , they grow all too quickly ...... Oh god i'm feeling all soppy


You having a moment Shirl .... X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> These kittens are the cutest little loveboats....but the little red boy...oh my! I want, I want!!
> 
> These reply made me laugh...Marcel does this with Hazel, my youngest who is almost 3, he was only one of two and I think he see's Hazel as his playmate, they play and sleep together a lot! Its very sweet! Here they are a few weeks back....


Lol hes is 142g now and finally suckles from breeze the milk bag 

Pretty little girl you got there.



tincan said:


> It just took my breath away tbh .... I miss my 2 Grandaughters , and looking down on Hazel brought a tear to my eye ..... Still they will be here in Aug , treasure her , they grow all too quickly ...... Oh god i'm feeling all soppy


Aww bless you here you go 'a fishy kiss love lyla' ...5 days to go 

Ps after you have been here you will never want to be around kids again :lol: only kidding but was thinking of sending OH out cause I will not get to talk properly with you whilst they terrorist us  a nice trip to park I think.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> You having a moment Shirl .... X


i am Rach .... and it's a bit sh1te lol ..... I do miss them , we had three sons , so when the girls came along , it was like OMG ..... Hormones who wants them


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

tincan said:


> It just took my breath away tbh .... I miss my 2 Grandaughters , and looking down on Hazel brought a tear to my eye ..... Still they will be here in Aug , treasure her , they grow all too quickly ...... Oh god i'm feeling all soppy


Ahh that's lovely, made my evening. I do cherish them, both Hazel and my eldest Hollie, they do grow up quick. I live away from my Mum and I know she misses them terribly. We are going to see her in August and she's excited about that already!
Soppy moments happen to us all, and they make you all of a better person.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> i am Rach .... and it's a bit sh1te lol ..... I do miss them , we had three sons , so when the girls came along , it was like OMG ..... Hormones who wants them


Oh bless ya ... Well only 5 day and you will have another girl added to the family , she will keep the mones at bay lol .... Are you all set


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol hes is 142g now and finally suckles from breexe the milk bag
> 
> Pretty little girl you got there.
> 
> ...


Noooo i have no probs with kids lol ..... send O/H out but not the kids ..... they can be around us both .... Tis good news week Sara ... fishylips Lyla on Sat ( cannot wait )..... Also just had offer on house accepted  so it's a blimming good news week ..


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Loving the little red one,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Noooo i have no probs with kids lol ..... send O/H out but not the kids ..... they can be around us both .... Tis good news week Sara ... fishylips Lyla on Sat ( cannot wait )..... Also just had offer on house accepted  so it's a blimming good news week ..


Oooh very exciting you must be very happy,psss im not jealous he he.Congratulations im very happy for you.

Cosmill,whats latest with your plans with the licenced cattery?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Loving the little red one,


Do you like him  hes a cuti-pie


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Oooh very exciting you must be very happy,psss im not jealous he he.Congratulations im very happy for you.
> 
> Cosmill,whats latest with your plans with the licenced cattery?


Oh yes forgot to tell you about that ... The house is amazing and the cattery is approx 6 years old ... It's bloody perfect for the girls just to use it for my breeding program ... Fifteen units of different sizes .. I could later still use it as a licences cattery if i wanted to give up my job.. Very posh .. It's a divorce sale so hoping the price comes down, they rejected our first offer ... I would love it but at the min I don't want a mega mortgage , ours is nothing .. We will see , if it come down by 20k I will put another offer in


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Oh bless ya ... Well only 5 day and you will have another girl added to the family , she will keep the mones at bay lol .... Are you all set


.....

Yep i think/hope so ....... Room / toys / smelly plug -in -things ( it frickin stinks) and of course my bed made up in there too  Ha it's pay back time for the O/H .... Bit apprehensive , but hoping for a smooth intro....... how do you feel ? but your used to this are'nt you ? any tips ? Saff is , i have to admit pretty gorgeous , and a growler


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Yep i think/hope so ....... Room / toys / smelly plug -in -things ( it frickin stinks) and of course my bed made up in there too  Ha it's pay back time for the O/H .... Bit apprensive , but hoping for a smooth intro....... how do you feel ? but your used to this are'nt you ? any tips ? Saff is , i have to admit pretty gorgeous , and a growler


Yes all ready this end... Everyone's room is ready .. Am very excited but like you apprehensive , mainly due to Rosie coming in at the same time to have her kits ... Millie will be fine, she does not take any notice anymore lol ... Tips, go with the flow lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh yes forgot to tell you about that ... The house is amazing and the cattery is approx 6 years old ... It's bloody perfect for the girls just to use it for my breeding program ... Fifteen units of different sizes .. I could later still use it as a licences cattery if i wanted to give up my job.. Very posh .. It's a divorce sale so hoping the price comes down, they rejected our first offer ... I would love it but at the min I don't want a mega mortgage , ours is nothing .. We will see , if it come down by 20k I will put another offer in


It would be a dream


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It would be a dream


Lovely established Cattery For Sale - North East Lincolnshire With 4 Bed Detached Bungalow For Sale in North Cotes- Business 4 Sale .co.uk

Have a look ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Lovely established Cattery For Sale - North East Lincolnshire With 4 Bed Detached Bungalow For Sale in North Cotes- Business 4 Sale .co.uk
> 
> Have a look ....


:cryin: I want!!!!

Lets chuck to


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A little update,i think the colour on the kittens are..


A lilac cp
blue bi point..keeper maybe.
blue cp
blue tabby bi cp x 2
lilac tabby cp 
blue tabby cp

just over 2 week old and a couple tried food today


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How's the little ginger one??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> How's the little ginger one??


still going very small still weighs 170g he was one of the ones who tries food today so hopefully will soon bulk up.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Bless is cotton socks ... He is putting on weight that's the main thing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Bless is cotton socks ... He is putting on weight that's the main thing


yeah that's it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> still going very small still weighs 170g he was one of the ones who tries food today so hopefully will soon bulk up.


Not much longer and he'll be eating properly, should take off then. Must know he needs to do that


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Some not so great news...

the little red kitten has gone badly down hill yesterday he only weighed 150g at over 2 week old.He started to drop weight fast.He wont suckle and is very weak he wont even syringe feed no suckle there at all.He just kept flopping to his side with some shaking going on and kept to corner of the bed out of the way of other kittens.

As a last resort iv tube fed him and got him to almost 200g so I don't know whats going to happen from here but ill do my best for him that's for sure.

If he doesn't start to become more alert in next week or so ill have to consider pts put I just want to give him a chance for now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh no !!!!!! im so sorry, i have everything crossed,and will keep him in my prayers,xxxx_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Some not so great news...
> 
> the little red kitten has gone badly down hill yesterday he only weighed 150g at over 2 week old.He started to drop weight fast.He wont suckle and is very weak he wont even syringe feed no suckle there at all.He just kept flopping to his side with some shaking going on and kept to corner of the bed out of the way of other kittens.
> 
> ...


:sad::sad::sad: come on me little ginger ninja .. Healing vibes coming your way sweetie xxxx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

ah cuteness personified!!! you know I didn't know about the bsh breed before I "met" you and I am falling in love with them  I imagine them mostly to be real snuggle balls and very affectionate?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy. Xxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah Sara , everything crossed here for the little ginga fella ..... 

he is ever so small tho hun , and seeing him in the flesh , with his litter mates , who where twice his size and active , yet he looked lethargic , you cant help but wonder why nature lets things continue..... We both hope little man finds some strength , and pulls thru , and you will know the best thing to do for your little man .... (((( Sara)))) .... (((( lil man )))) xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Some not so great news...
> 
> the little red kitten has gone badly down hill yesterday he only weighed 150g at over 2 week old.He started to drop weight fast.He wont suckle and is very weak he wont even syringe feed no suckle there at all.He just kept flopping to his side with some shaking going on and kept to corner of the bed out of the way of other kittens.
> 
> ...


Sending lots of hugs ((())) and all positive thoughts for your tiny boy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx everyone for the best wishes 

Shirl yes I agree he is different to the others for sure defo isn't as forward as of yet. Looking at him today I didn't think hed be with us at this point so I got the tube out.

Hes not acting like the others they look up at you if you talk to them he just sleeps mostly,His heart and breathing are fine though so im puzzled he was sticking his tongue out a lot yesterday so much so it dried on the end.

Hes stopped doing that now and seems to have some energy enough to lift his head for a while.

He's defo not going without a fight poor lil sod.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

crispycat said:


> ah cuteness personified!!! you know I didn't know about the bsh breed before I "met" you and I am falling in love with them  I imagine them mostly to be real snuggle balls and very affectionate?


Have you even read the posts above ?????

FGS ,,,,,, your supposed to be intelligent ..... sorry CCat but sometimes you make me pull my flipping hair out  ....

Read then type .... works wonders ....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope he pulls through - poor wee man. Sending lots of kitten hugs and human hugs for you too.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

(((sending sincere thoughts of love and best wishes for you and poorly kitten )))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou all,he has more colour to his gums and nose now looks like the cimicat is doing some good.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that - hugs to you and the little fella - fingers crossed he pulls through - he has a very good human mummy.


----------



## Tangerine (May 10, 2013)

My best wishes for him. I really hope he gets well soon. See, the ones who have to struggle in the beginning, usually become very special cats. He sure sounds like it.

I would really love to see some more pictures.

Big hugs and lots of love for you all!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just been catching up on this thread and i'm so sorry to hear about your little one. hope you have some better news this morning


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is he on antibiotics and Nutri Drops? 

Best of luck with him


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just catching up too - fingers crossed for your little redhead.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Is he on antibiotics and Nutri Drops?
> 
> Best of luck with him


No, do you think it would make a difference?

Thanx everyone.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Various supplements (lectaid, hepasol, Nutri drops) and AB's are the standard treatment for those kittens falling behind and needing hand raising. Still might loose them but gives them
A better chance to fight


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sara , how is he ??? I guess not to good hun  if i'm wrong then my apologies .... poor little mite , hope he pulls thru this , sad very sad lovely xx me


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Various supplements (lectaid, hepasol, Nutri drops) and AB's are the standard treatment for those kittens falling behind and needing hand raising. Still might loose them but gives them
> A better chance to fight


ill get him booked in for the morning then.Thanx sc's.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ill get him booked in for the morning then.Thanx sc's.


You don't keep ab's on hand? Maybe see if your vet will allow that, they do for breeders here


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> You don't keep ab's on hand? Maybe see if your vet will allow that, they do for breeders here


really? is this allowed here?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> really? is this allowed here?


No idea sorry, here they know that their regular breeder clients know what they're doing and that having some supplies on hand to treat issues asap is far better than a vet visit for a wee baby.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just catching up with your babies, sorry you have a poorly baby and hope all goes well.

My vet lets me have antibiotics in stock at home plus i have fluids so i can either drip overnight if needed or give a 5ml syringe as a quick boost, ask your vet if they would allow you to keep all these in stock at home.

Good luck and thinking of you and little one today. xxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for the little ginger one.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Just catching up with your babies, sorry you have a poorly baby and hope all goes well.
> 
> My vet lets me have antibiotics in stock at home plus i have fluids so i can either drip overnight if needed or give a 5ml syringe as a quick boost, ask your vet if they would allow you to keep all these in stock at home.
> 
> Good luck and thinking of you and little one today. xxxx


Never knew this I guess its cause you have a very close relationship with this vet.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Never knew this I guess its cause you have a very close relationship with this vet.


Any news on the little ninja Hun


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I had to purchase the synulox liquid but yes i guess i do have a close relationship with my vet.

Hope the little one will get better. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Update..

Last night little man looked very poorly infact I didn't feel he would be with us by the morning.I made the decision to that I couldn't carry on his suffering and made appointment to pts.

Morning come and he was still here I felt he seemed strong enough to fight me whilst holding him,so we went vets I was in 2 minds what to do for the best.

At the vets she listened to his heart it was strong no murmour (sp) and lungs are fine,temp normal(poor mite he only has a tiny bum).

Vet felt he was strong enough to give him some chance she didn't really want to pts she offered to take him herself bless her..lovely woman.

I didn't want to pts in my heart of heart,so I decided I needed to give him a chance a little more time.

She gave me a 5day course of AB's they are liquid form.1 drop twice a day.

So its upto the little man now..come on fella.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I had to purchase the synulox liquid but yes i guess i do have a close relationship with my vet.
> 
> Hope the little one will get better. xxx


yes that's what she's given me,says I can keep the rest in the fridge for a rainy day,thanx for letting me know about this I had no idea you could be given such medicine to take home :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Come on little ginger man 
Sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts for you both ((()))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Come on little ginger man
> Sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts for you both ((()))


thanx lyn I feel a lot better now weve been vets,lol he didn't like the drops was pulling some right faces ill put up some pics of him in a bit.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope all goes well now, keep a watch for dehydration. Sometimes just 1 5ml fluid makes them feel better enough to feed.

If i can do anything let me know. xxx

Liquid synulox once made up with water i think will only last 14 days, maybe 7 days so check the bottle. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hope all goes well now, keep a watch for dehydration. Sometimes just 1 5ml fluid makes them feel better enough to feed.
> 
> If i can do anything let me know. xxx
> 
> Liquid synulox once made up with water i think will only last 14 days, maybe 7 days so check the bottle. xx


Its already made up she did it while I was there she told me it would last a couple of months in the fridge.

Thanx cc


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Here he is was taken today before the vets.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh bless him. So tiny.:001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on little red one!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, he is tiny and so GORGEOUS.


Sending hugs, and everything for this little baby xxxxx and hugs to you aswell. xxxxx

(synulox, go by what the vet said then, been awhile since i last used it) x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Bless, he is tiny and so GORGEOUS.
> 
> Sending hugs, and everything for this little baby xxxxx and hugs to you aswell. xxxxx
> 
> (synulox, go by what the vet said then, been awhile since i last used it) x


Is it good stuff cc?xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont want to get your hopes up hun but my kitten was worse than yours and the synulox and fluids over 3 days perked him up, dont give up as he seems to be a little fighter. xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I dont want to get your hopes up hun but my kitten was worse than yours and the synulox and fluids over 3 days perked him up, dont give up as he seems to be a little fighter. xxxx


I agree he seems like he wants to be here I just didn't want to keep him alive for my selfish reasons but if vet thinks there is a chance then a chance is what he will get.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Come on little ginger one, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh poor little baby. I hope he gets better soon bless him he is gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well that's put a smile on my face.... Come on ya ninja you can do it ... Xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone its weird as hes only had 1 round of ab's so far and now hes started to go get buried into mum,not suckling but stil hes in there with them,before he was just curled up in the edge of the nest away from everyone.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well that's put a smile on my face.... Come on ya ninja you can do it ... Xx


I bet you wasn't expecting that turn in events eh cm.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I bet you wasn't expecting that turn in events eh cm.


No I wasn't .... Been thinking about you all day ... So it was nice to see he is still with us .. Whoop whoop x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> No I wasn't .... Been thinking about you all day ... So it was nice to see he is still with us .. Whoop whoop x


Aw thanx.

you should see tottie with him she doesn't like the newbies at all hisses at them.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww what a cute little man and that little tongue poking out makes me go all silly  keep fighting gorgeous kitty


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> Aww what a cute little man and that little tongue poking out makes me go all silly  keep fighting gorgeous kitty


 thankyou for that. he is cute a bit alien looking atm lol but defo cute.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Aw thanx.
> 
> you should see tottie with him she doesn't like the newbies at all hisses at them.


Ha ha ... It's her pad now ...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

come on little man, we are all praying for you.xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fingers X'd , the AB's give this little fella the boost he needs , and you see some improvement very , very soon Sara  .... come on lil man , we all want you to pull thru .....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad you got him seen, I'd do nutri drops and lectaid as well as the ab's. And you need a good regular vet who knows that you can be trusted to keep supplies on hand, time is of the essence with these tiny bubs. 


Hope he keeps going strong


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> So glad you got him seen, I'd do nutri drops and lectaid as well as the ab's. And you need a good regular vet who knows that you can be trusted to keep supplies on hand, time is of the essence with these tiny bubs.
> 
> Hope he keeps going strong


Whats lectaid and what does it do? Do you have any links to buy it? From my end that is.

I take it you think nutirdrops and better than sugar water in this instance? Is that due to the vitamins.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Fingers X'd , the AB's give this little fella the boost he needs , and you see some improvement very , very soon Sara  .... come on lil man , we all want you to pull thru .....


Thankies  hes now sitting up very wobbly but not down like hes been previous.:thumbup1:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I do think the added vitamins make a difference  Lectade (correct spelling ) should be available at pet shops or the vet.
It keeps them hydrated

This site has them both
Lectade Small Animal Sachet (single)
Col-Late Veterinary Pet Nutri-Drops 30ml


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I do think the added vitamins make a difference  Lectade (correct spelling ) should be available at pet shops or the vet.
> It keeps them hydrated
> 
> This site has them both
> ...


thankyou sc's thing is hes still been tube fed so if needed I guess I could stick extra water in with the feed what do you think?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I do think the added vitamins make a difference  Lectade (correct spelling ) should be available at pet shops or the vet.
> It keeps them hydrated
> 
> This site has them both
> ...


wow them ND'S arnt cheap are they..for 30ml


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've not used 30ml is 5 years. Had to replace them before they ran out  Only need a few drops at a time. Keeping in the fridge extends the life, as does using a syringe rather than the attached dropper to keep it hygienic. 
I pay the equivalent of 24 pounds plus shipping, but sometimes we get the larger bottles and split it between breeders which makes it more cost effective, I just keep my kitten kit stocked regardless of costs.

I've only given ab's and extras via syringe in the mouth, I suppose you could add it to the tube feeding.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> I've not used 30ml is 5 years. Had to replace them before they ran out  Only need a few drops at a time. Keeping in the fridge extends the life, as does using a syringe rather than the attached dropper to keep it hygienic.
> 
> I've only given ab's and extras via syringe in the mouth, I suppose you could add it to the tube feeding.


yes I asked vet about that she said yes its fine,but iv not bothered putting his ab's in with the feeding as its only 1 drop so not much point really.

Iv just come across nutri plus gel too a lot cheaper have you heard of it?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Nutri Plus Gel


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Nutri gel isn't as effective as the drops


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Nutri gel isn't as effective as the drops


isn't it? is 30ml nd's the smallest pot you can buy?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Nutri gel isn't as effective as the drops


bought the nutridrops wont be here till 27th though.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Still here  all fed and medicated this morning currently sleeping in blanket in my arms.

hes very strong puts up a good fight if I need to do anything to him,not out of the woods by far but slightly better id say.

Hes going to be a right peoples cat with all this hands on with him.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Still here  all fed and medicated this morning currently sleeping in blanket in my arms.
> 
> hes very strong puts up a good fight if I need to do anything to him,not out of the woods by far but slightly better id say.
> 
> Hes going to be a right peoples cat with all this hands on with him.


Whoop whoop ... Well if he has got fight he has the will to pull through


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds quite positive Sara , lets hope he perks up even more over the nxt couple of days when the AB's take hold properly .....

Hows his weight ? any gain .xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Sounds quite positive Sara , lets hope he perks up even more over the nxt couple of days when the AB's take hold properly .....
> 
> Hows his weight ? any gain .xx


it was around 190g before feeding this morning he should be around 300g 

Small feeds and often should do the trick it will be great to see him turn a corner and start running about


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we will all keep praying for him, until he is up and about beating up his litters mates !!!!_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _we will all keep praying for him, until he is up and about beating up his litters mates !!!!_


204g now


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> 204g now


Double whoop ... That's how much saff has put on this week


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Double whoop ... That's how much saff has put on this week


Got emergency on now just burnt feeding tube :mad2: not got no chance of getting another over weekend :mad2::mad2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How did you manage to burn a feeding tube.
Put pic up for me to see as it may be the same as iv fluid drip tubes, or maybe you can connect parts together.

If they are the same i have no idea how im going to get to you tonight.

Another thought or idea is if you have any breeders near you maybe contact them to see if they have any feeding tubes you could use.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> How did you manage to burn a feeding tube.
> Put pic up for me to see as it may be the same as iv fluid drip tubes, or maybe you can connect parts together.
> 
> If they are the same i have no idea how im going to get to you tonight.
> ...


I burnt it by boiling it in a pan of water forgot bout it,id take a pic but lol there is nothing left of it or the 3 syringes at all lol just a very smokey kitchen.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Big improvement ..214g :thumbup1: and walking around on actually paws and not belly


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

excellent news  lets hope he keeps it up . obviously you can see the improvement in the lil fella ....... seems things are heading in the right direction .... bless him


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> excellent news  lets hope he keeps it up . obviously you can see the improvement in the lil fella ....... seems things are heading in the right direction .... bless him


Indeed and to think I was ready to let him go so glad I holded off a while.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad to hear he's doing well.

keep it up little man


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

That's a fantastic weight gain, so pleased for the little man.:thumbup1::thumbup1:

Well done Hun. x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am gonna send you a quid so you can put the lotto on for me.... Jammy bugger lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Final feed and weighing for the night he was 124g.And after he looked at me and did sort of a silent meow.Can tell hes getting stronger has some right strength in those front legs.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am gonna send you a quid so you can put the lotto on for me.... Jammy bugger lol


lol I never win that,im going to stock on the tubes never know when you will need em.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

He has some fight in Him that ninja ... He has got to go to one hell of special home ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol I never win that,im going to stock on the tubes never know when you will need em.


I have order some too ... Never know do ya... Sure I had one tho .. I will find it when am not looking ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> He has some fight in Him that ninja ... He has got to go to one hell of special home ..


Oh defo,defo someone who understands how lucky he is to be here and how much he struggled,if I can get his strength up by next week he could possibly start solids.

All others are on them now.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh defo,defo someone who understands how lucky he is to be here and how much he struggled,if I can get his strength up by next week he could possibly start solids.
> 
> All others are on them now.


He is worth it Hun... It's been a crappy ish year for you with these babies ... Lets hope this is the last of it ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> He is worth it Hun... It's been a crappy ish year for you with these babies ... Lets hope this is the last of it ...


how long as rosie got left? Hows saff?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

oh yesss you deffo need a kitty first aid box , stocked up for the " Just -in -cases" ....... Btw ..... fat molly , is exactly that , eats whatever , no fussyness what-so-ever.... and a grand mentalist to boot .... 

:thumbup1: for the lil red fella ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> oh yesss you deffo need a kitty first aid box , stocked up for the " Just -in -cases" ....... Btw ..... fat molly , is exactly that , eats whatever , no fussyness what-so-ever.... and a grand mentalist to boot ....
> 
> :thumbup1: for the lil red fella ....


Glad shes not a faddy eater so annoying when you get cats like that,bet shes growing super which is fantastic...you should show her if you fancy it she's well enough marked...its not for everyone though but a great buzz.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> how long as rosie got left? Hows saff?


Week Monday for Rosie ... She is in her room now... Her choice, the door is open if she wants to come down .. Will not entertain the birthing box , prefers to lay on the floor ... Sleeping loads and eating ok but not as much as she was ...

Saff is loopy loo, but we knew that ... Piling on the weight , and she is always on the go ... Does this girl sleep lol ... She is really good at night.. Has a shoe Fetish the smellier the better ... Dudley loves her .. Very gentle and was cleaning her ears earlier , ruby was more interested in her toys than saff, but that's just ruby all over ... So all in all a settled household ...

Am stressing over rosie but you know want am like lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Week Monday for Rosie ... She is in her room now... Her choice, the door is open if she wants to come down .. Will not entertain the birthing box , prefers to lay on the floor ... Sleeping loads and eating ok but not as much as she was ...
> 
> Saff is loopy loo, but we knew that ... Piling on the weight , and she is always on the go ... Does this girl sleep lol ... She is really good at night.. Has a shoe Fetish the smellier the better ... Dudley loves her .. Very gentle and was cleaning her ears earlier , ruby was more interested in her toys than saff, but that's just ruby all over ... So all in all a settled household ...
> 
> Am stressing over rosie but you know want am like lol


oh I know what your like am gona give ya a stern talking to next week lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Right your lot im going to bed now sweet dreams all.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I need it... Well that and vodka ... I love my vodka lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Meeee too ... Nighty nite xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well hes certainly perked up somewhat,this morning he has given me real meows in protest to his kitty cat wash 

Here he is,looking wet as I had just cleaned him.

I love the last pic he's giving me a right look.

Looking at those pics you wouldn't think that two days ago I found him down,head stretched back foaming at the mouth on deaths door at 150g,what a trooper :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless him, he looks so tiny,fingers crossed he will continue to do well. _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww bless him, he looks so tiny,fingers crossed he will continue to do well. _


Im hoping that today I can get him close to the others weight or tomorrow.

Boy hre hates his ab's lol pulls some right faces hehe its like having a baby


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww he's gorgeous. you've done so well with him, a real little fighter. hope he continues to thrive now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> aww he's gorgeous. you've done so well with him, a real little fighter. hope he continues to thrive now


Thankyou CG it has been round the clock care and tbh I cant believe hes come this far ididnt expect him to live


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks so much better today, well done. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> He looks so much better today, well done. xxx


thanx cc


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

He is looking a lot better ... Nice to see and has made me feel better ... Poorly sick today


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> He is looking a lot better ... Nice to see and has made me feel better ... Poorly sick today


whats up wi ya? all kids have had a sickness bug that's lasted a whole week.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> whats up wi ya? all kids have had a sickness bug that's lasted a whole week.


Too much vodka .. Feeding raw and doing the litters was not good this morning ... My own fault ... Letting my hair down while I could .... Bad move ... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Too much vodka .. Feeding raw and doing the litters was not good this morning ... My own fault ... Letting my hair down while I could .... Bad move ... Lol


Ah self inflicted


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah self inflicted


Yup ... I blame the espresso vodka shots ... Bloody horrible .... Nasty ... Sending OH for donuts that should sort me out lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Were out of the wood I believe.

Through the night I don't feed little ginger to try and encourage him to feed for himself and this morning I woke up to a little red suckling kitten :thumbup: 

Were at 240g now and hes found his voice big time,really can not believe how quickly hes bounced back.Not worried at all about him now.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow 8 babies! And the red boy, how special in a sea of colour points!Glad to hear he's better


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pipje said:


> Wow 8 babies! And the red boy, how special in a sea of colour points!Glad to hear he's better


Yes mum 'luna' is a bi point and was put to a self so that's how he came to be  hes actually a red bi colour obviously got the white spotting gene from mum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent news there :thumbup::thumbup: Well done to you and what a little fighter he is :thumbup1:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so happy for you that he's doing so well:thumbup:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Uhm could I request for more photos, please? ^^


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

great news hun .. job well done x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Phew . . .breathes a sigh of relief!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes ill do more piccys.Thankyou all for your vibes and nice comments.
Hes even trying to climb out of the high sided cat bed now so I picked him up for a cuddle and he was nuzzling my bra strap,hes soooo sweet.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Super News  I think he's cracked it , well done Sara & wee Ginge really pleased for the both of you xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so pleased looks like he's turned a corner.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hes even trying to climb out of the high sided cat bed now so I picked him up for a cuddle and he was nuzzling my bra strap,hes soooo sweet.


You'll have to keep him  Some just can't be parted with


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its been a while so thought id show you some progress  Seriously hes adorable.:001_wub: kisses me the lot!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> You'll have to keep him  Some just can't be parted with


lol shhh you'll have the OH going nuts..im already thinking of keeping 2 bi points back out of this litter.

Special home for him him nothing less


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow. ,,, looking good .... So pleased he had fought on .... Come on mrs pics of the others lol


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks like he has caught up to his litter mates well done Sara and not so little ginger one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Wow. ,,, looking good .... So pleased he had fought on .... Come on mrs pics of the others lol


ok if I must 

rach you better get ready for messy feeding times :yesnod:
















one of the bi points


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> He looks like he has caught up to his litter mates well done Sara and not so little ginger one


Thankyou jo,yes he is the same weight as most of the others,and only 1 tube feed a day which ill probably stop next couple of days maybe tomorrow now hes eating solids I don't think he needs it.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ok if I must
> 
> rach you better get ready for messy feeding times :yesnod:
> 
> ...


Feeding time looks fun ... Used to messing eating with saff, mucky sod


----------

